# Anybody hunt yotes in early season



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I believe the season opens again on July 14th??? I know its soon anyhow.

My first luck with it was the end of last year. I finally called some in ,at the end of winter season. When it was bitter cold and 2-3 ft of snow.
I was bummed it was the end of season.(Snow)

I want get back out,,but the difference from then to now is HUGE!!! I was having a hard time catching them coming in when the ground was covered with snow and wide open.
I had a few come in so fast and from upwind,,they caught me off guard and could have run off with my caller by the time I noticed!! lol

Now that it is so thick with cover. Im not sure how to go about it. And the calling may be a whole different ball game.

I just used rabbit in distress. Im not so sure that will work in the early season. I have not tried using any coyote vocals to call them in so far.I really dont know what to do in that situation.

Any input on this?? Will a rabbit in distress work the same as winter conditions??


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sure a rabbit distress will work, Lots of baby rabbits running around as well as fawns and baby coyotes. use a fawn in distress, pup in distress,. and a rabbit in distress. You are going to need to get elevated. Still got another month though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be trying to get a young stupid one early in the season this year with the longbow. Good luck.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'll be trying to get a young stupid one early in the season this year with the longbow. Good luck.


 LOL. I am always looking for one of them. I must be getting the middle school yotes,,just dumb enough to be fooled,,but evade me in the end.

I am a educator.lol I keep seeing them come in but they learn not to come back. (couldn't get a bead on them)

Well,,,,, except one so far,,,,and it was NOT a youth,,,I gave that one a dirt nap.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My successes in the "green" season have generally come at long range, such as off a friends deck or out of the barn loft when the 'yotes were drawn to his foals or calves (yes, even at mid day, they know newborn meat when they smell it). At night we get them skulking around his rabbit pens and chicken coops.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Ill be out quite a bit when season starts. Gotta keep my sanity somehow. Gunna have to record Fred shooting one with the longbow


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

tried it one year opening weekend about 10 years ago because fur prices were low and coyote were doin some damge to the deer and turkey populations in my area.

must have been 80 at first light already, tons of misquitoes..

combonation of Body Oder and bug spray busted me from something..used a rabbit distress call...cant remember if it was tape or mouth blown. but I heard something sniffing air behind me during a lull, I sat about halfway down a small ridge.

still don't know what it was behind me, couldn't find tracks. but so many Coyote around then I am sure that is what it was.

just wasn't fun to me. but good luck to ya, I will be slaying stream trout somewhere.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mapes said:


> Ill be out quite a bit when season starts. Gotta keep my sanity somehow. Gunna have to record Fred shooting one with the longbow


X2 for trying to record Fred's long bow coyote kill!


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

The best way is to go on a cool day when you can cover up completely to fend of the Skeeter's even though you won't be able to hear anything over there buzzing. If you can find a nice hardwoods or pine plantation where the grass doesn't grow is the ticket.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well?? I'm in mid MI in between the big cities. 

There are plenty of sections of woods between the farm fields to hunt. But most woods are very thick. No pines anywhere. But possibly the thickest woods ,in general, you can find over a large area. lol

It opens up during the winter,,but right now it the worst. Im sure you all know what I mean.

Im about to give it a whirl anyhow.

I am going to have to call from outside the woods, in a field. Or from a separate set of woods across from the woods I actually want them to come from. There is allot of that around me.(small field between 2 sets of woods)

And then set up for them to come to the edge? They might just leave the woods as of now?? IDK?


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Called in 7 shot 4 so far.. its been a good start


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Escanaba_Predator said:


> The best way is to go on a cool day when you can cover up completely to fend of the Skeeter's even though you won't be able to hear anything over there buzzing. If you can find a nice hardwoods or pine plantation where the grass doesn't grow is the ticket.


I usually sit under three grand white pines. I've got a pretty good set up there. Yard guard fogger works pretty good too. At sunrise you can see the mosquitoes coming at you from the grasses like cow birds to the pastures!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I've called 3 so far. 2 of those were out into open fields.


----------

